# Laptop richtig heiß! Heatpipe kaputt?



## Wintertraum (18. März 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe seit öhm so 3 Monaten einen Acer Aspire 7540 Laptop. Lief super. Klasse Leistung. WoW lief problemlos auf Ultra mit Multiboxen (2 gleichzeitig). Doch in letzter Zeit wird das ding gerne mal wärmer bzw. verdammt heiß. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube Anfangs hat Speedfan(ob das so ganz die wahre Temp ist? Vllt komplikationen mit Motherboard, aber Laptop ist schon auch vom fühlen stark heiß) so 60 bis 70 Grad angezeigt beim spielen oder Multiboxen. Aber nun kommt das gute Teil schon beim ganz normalen Spielen auf 95°C (!!!). Er steht hier ganz normal auf dem Tisch wie sonst auch immer. Und es läuft einfach ganz normal ein Wow. Sobald ich WoW ausmache oder sonst irgendein Spiel geht Temp sofort auf 80 un dann auf so ~72 zurück. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es so gesund ist.

Kann es sein das die Heatpipes irgendwie einen Schaden haben? 

mfg


----------



## Kyragan (18. März 2010)

Ich bezweifle, dass da überhaupt Heatpipes verbaut sind. Kannst ja mal mit Everest checken, ob der Lüfter anläuft/aufdreht. Entweder der hat nen Schaden oder ist schon stark zugesetzt, wovon ich bei nur ~3Monaten Betriebsdauer nicht ausgehe.


----------



## Asoriel (18. März 2010)

was du machen könntest: Saug aus den Abluftritzen mit einem Staubsauger evtl. vorhandenen Staub raus. Pass dabei aber auf, dass die Lüfter nicht zu schnell drehen, also immer nur in kurzen Intervallen saugen und dann die Lüfter ausdrehen lassen.


----------



## OldboyX (19. März 2010)

Wintertraum schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich habe seit öhm so 3 Monaten einen Acer Aspire 7540 Laptop. Lief super. Klasse Leistung. WoW lief problemlos auf Ultra mit Multiboxen (2 gleichzeitig). Doch in letzter Zeit wird das ding gerne mal wärmer bzw. verdammt heiß.
> 
> ...



1. Konsultiere verschiedene Tools um die Temperatur zu überwachen. Dabei gibt es immer wieder Fehler und falsche Messwerte.
2. Welcher Wert genau sind diese 95°? 95° Tjunction beim Prozessor kann schon vorkommen, bei den mobilen CPUs ist das noch "im Rahmen". Ebenso werden einige Grafikkarten in Notebooks in etwa so heiß und bewegen sich damit noch im Rahmen der Herstellerangaben. Da du dir zudem unsicher bist ob die Temperatur bei gleicher Last früher wirklich niedriger war, kann man mit deinen Infos nicht viel anfangen.
3. Eine Heatpipe ist wahrscheinlich schon verbaut (1e über CPU+Graka Chip die in Kühlrippen an den Lüfterschlitzen endet ist gängig in Notebooks), aber an einer Heatpipe kann nicht wirklich etwas kaputt gehen, dafür müßtest du wohl so viel Gewalt anwenden, dass erst alles andere in Brocken fliegt.
4. Die häufigsten Gründe für Überhitzung sind Staubansammlungen, falsche Unterlage (Notebooks müssen auf einer harten Unterlage stehen oder im besten Fall auf einem Notebook Kühler) oder eine zu hohe Umgebungstemperatur (dafür sind die Teile oft nicht ausgelegt).

PS: Auf dem laptop WoW auf Ultra "problemlos" glaube ich kaum. Vielleicht mit 1x Multisampling und sehr kleinen Fenstern, aber dann kannst dir das Ultra auch gleich schenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

